# Hair dye affecting embryos



## Tracey S (Feb 27, 2003)

Dear Peter
Welcome back - phew bet you had some catching up....!
Thank you for the advice - whilst you were away I did provaricate about blastos and asked Nuture if they would blasto my frosties. As they were frozen on day 2 they were reluctant to do so - all their blasto work is on fresh really. I decided to go for day 2 then try to get to 3 or just day 2 for my natural FET - in the end I plumped for one more go at straight day 2 and once my mind was made up just put my faith 100% in Nuture again. They had already got 100% thaw on my last two so..... Again 100% thaw - they seem to have these day two's down to a fine art! and Bingo!!
I am 6 weeks and 4 days and have my scan a week today and am now fretting that there will be nothing there - empty sac syndrome or blighted ovum - swap one lot of worries for another (I don't fret all the time!)
work takes my mind off it 12 hours a day!
My question finally is HAIR DYE - all this IVF causes grey hairs I can tell you. I have read conflicting reports on hair dye in the first trimester - no ammonia permanent this is - can it harm the embryos? I surely won't swap vanity for damaging anything but wondered your professional opinion. I have a party at the weekend on a boat in Stratford and well wanted to look my best under the green pallour!
PS have read with interest your post on stem cells but am waiting for my scan first - don't want to count chicken... or should I say embryos!
Many thanks
Love
Tracey


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Congratulations!!

There is no evidence that hair dye can affect pregnancy. Have a great party!

Peter



Tracey S said:


> Dear Peter
> Welcome back - phew bet you had some catching up....!
> Thank you for the advice - whilst you were away I did provaricate about blastos and asked Nuture if they would blasto my frosties. As they were frozen on day 2 they were reluctant to do so - all their blasto work is on fresh really. I decided to go for day 2 then try to get to 3 or just day 2 for my natural FET - in the end I plumped for one more go at straight day 2 and once my mind was made up just put my faith 100% in Nuture again. They had already got 100% thaw on my last two so..... Again 100% thaw - they seem to have these day two's down to a fine art! and Bingo!!
> I am 6 weeks and 4 days and have my scan a week today and am now fretting that there will be nothing there - empty sac syndrome or blighted ovum - swap one lot of worries for another (I don't fret all the time!)
> ...


----------

